# Probleme JDOM - XMLOutputter



## phade80 (15. April 2005)

hi,

ich krieg dieses standard tutorial beispiel nicht zum laufen:


import org.jdom.*;
import org.jdom.output.XMLOutputter;
import org.jdom.input.*;
import org.jdom.output.*;

public class example
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    Element root = new Element("myRootElement");
    DocType dt = new DocType("myRootElement");
    Document doc = new Document(root, dt);
    root.setText("This is a root element"); 
    Element el = new Element("el");
    el.setText("This is el!");
    root.addContent(el);
    try{
      XMLOutputter outputter = new XMLOutputter(true);
      outputter.output(doc, System.out);
    }
    catch (java.io.IOException e){
      e.printStackTrace();
    } 
  }
}

es kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

C:\Programme\Xinox Software\JCreatorV3LE\MyProjects\XML Mapping\src\example.java:20: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : constructor XMLOutputter (boolean)
location: class org.jdom.output.XMLOutputter
      XMLOutputter outputter = new XMLOutputter(true);
                               ^
1 error

Process completed.

jdom wurde von mir laut anleitung installiert, classpath, path, JAVA_HOME etc. müssten passen: was merkwürdig ist, ist dass er die anderen Objekte akzeptiert, also die Klassen kennt (zB Element, Document etc.)

ich verwende JDOM 1.0 - kann es daran liegen?

für Hilfe wär ich dankbar..
lg


----------

